
Show HN: Hangable.co – A curated collection of stunning canvas prints - Jamie452
http://hangable.co/?referrer=hn
======
Jamie452
Here's a little Node web app I came up with on a rainy Sunday.

I found an API offered by a company that manages the printing of photo
canvases and decided to try to hook it up.

To take things one step further I also linked it up to Unsplash as a source of
the images and Amazon S3 for storage.

Unfortunately I think the prices offered by the canvas printing API service
are a bit too steep, so I'm actively seeking alternatives!

Would be great to get some feedback!

